# I inherited some HO train sets and Have ?'s



## Dennis822 (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi,

I just inherited some Ho train sets, some of which seem to be old, some new. I am trying to decide just how I would like to set them up (back ground, etc.) but would like to make everything as authentic looking as possible and in the same time-line. 

There are several trains, mostly Lionel, but there are some that I cannot easily identify. The first thing that I would like to do is identify and class all of the trains that I have. So my question is, does anyone have a good on-line site for me to identify, categorize, and price these trains. 

Once I have done that I will want to set up a board that fits the era of the trains.

Any help is appreciated.

Dennis


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome...try these guys>>> http://www.hoseeker.net/lit.html


----------



## truckeral (Dec 9, 2007)

send me some pics

[email protected]


----------

